# Charging Battery with a generator



## reash (May 27, 2014)

We were camping this weekend in a non electric site and found it difficult to charge deep cycle marine battery with generator plugged into the camper.  Does anyone know where we can get a DC connector wires for connecting 12 volt automotive type battery that plugs into a cigarette lighter connection on a 2000 watts portable generator or have any better idea of how to charge the battery more efficiently rather than the trickle down through the camper.


----------



## akjimny (May 29, 2014)

Hi Reash and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  If you plug your camper's shore power line into the generator, the generator should power everything in the camper and charge the battery thru the convertor.  If it isn't charging up the battery, you may have a bad convertor or may have too much draw to leave any left to charge the battery.  

But to your question, I have a 2000 watt Yamaha generator that came with a 12 volt charging cord.  It has alligator clips  to hook to the battery and a two prong connector that plugs into the generator.  The prongs are slanted in a "V" shape so you can't stick a regular 120 volt plug in the receptacle.  Check to see if your generator has a similar socket, and if it does, you should be able to get a cable from the manufacturer or after-market.


----------



## LEN (May 29, 2014)

The GENs normally don't charge that well from their 12 volt side. A better way would be to install a good battery charger near the battery and plug into the camper 120 volt system to be charged while the GEN is running. A three stage charger would be best for a fast then reduced top off charge.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2014)

I agree with Len on a good battery charger. You will have to run the generator a long time to charge the batteries.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

well i agree with all the other post ,, but i got one question and that is why not just run the rv off the genset all the time ??? Are u in an area that does not allow the genset running after certain hrs? I don't dry camp , but if i did i would use the genset most of the time , for heat ,, a/c and all the eletronics that will not run on 12volt ,, JMO


----------



## C Nash (May 30, 2014)

We need more information.  As Jim said if the generator is powering the rv frome the shore power connection it should chg the battery.  A VOM meter would tell if it is charging. Most CG only allow generators running for certain hours.  Not enough time to recharge batteries if they have heavy use when no power.  How many batteries do you have and type?  You said battery so I asume you only have one.  Need more batt to do much dry camping.


----------



## LEN (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks like a one time poster. More info would have helped a response, like rig and Gen and charging system on board. Boondocking we run the Gen two hours in the morning and evening to keep the batteries full up.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jul 13, 2014)

Len, that is about what we do.  I have 2 6 volt batteries and have never had them go dead.  we really enjoy the boondock camping ever once in awhile.  Good to get out to nature.


----------



## LEN (Jul 14, 2014)

When we are south in the winter we do a week in and a week out of the campgrounds. This gives us water and dumping of the waste tanks and cloths drying as we wash most of the time in the MH. I do have 4 deep cycles but we are power hogs for TV and such in the evening and coffee and the what ever in the mornings. Never need much heat or cooling as temps are very 70's plus we sleep cool to cold, so it's a quick warmup in the morning and then usually exploring for the day.

LEN


----------

